# Hol-dem Electric fence changer



## sassafras manor (Dec 5, 2009)

I have an old "Hol-Dem" brand continuous current fence charger that still is in the original box and never been used. I just tried it out and it works so I was wondering how it would work for hogs since it is continuous vs low impedence? Thanks


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

The old continuous current fence chargers are dangerous. I would not use it. Sell it as an antique at best. Get a modern low impedance pulsing energizer. Tractor Supply and other feed stores stock them. Kencove.com has them. I would suggest AC to get the most bang for your buck and do it safely.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

sassafras manor said:


> I have an old "Hol-Dem" brand continuous current fence charger that still is in the original box and never been used. I just tried it out and it works so I was wondering how it would work for hogs since it is continuous vs low impedence? Thanks


I think those were used for cattle most of the time. I don't think i would use the continuous current charger.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

When I was a kid we had one for pigs and cattle. I don't know if the newer ones existed then. It was nasty.


----------



## tansyflower (Dec 16, 2013)

highlands said:


> When I was a kid we had one for pigs and cattle. I don't know if the newer ones existed then. It was nasty.


I almost died from one of those fences when I was little, I had a ram butt me up against it over and over again....I swear it made my heart stop a few times. I had to grab the fence to jump over and i stuck to it for a few moments. Scariest thing that ever happened to me.

Even with the new fence chargers I am scared my kids will get hurt, so I think a perimeter fence to keep them away from the hotwire is what we are going to do.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Your hand getting stuck on it is exactly why those old fences were so dangerous. They contracted your muscles and made it hard or impossible to let go. Modern fences send a very short pulse and then nearly a second of no charge time. This gives the animals time to let go if it wrapped its hand around the fence. This makes the modern fence energizers much safer.


----------

